# Anja's show



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

congrats!!! Can't wait for the pics...


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

TOTALLY forgot about posting this LOL 

I took a picture of the photo with my phone, I don't have a scanner


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha Awesome !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome and congrats your girl is beautiful ! this is such an elegant breed !


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats! 
mmm I love Borzoi 
I always wanted an Afghan...but those got bumped for the borzoi in my mind XD


----------

